# Ipod touch



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thinking about treating myself now I'm back at work.  Would love an Iphone but that is out of the question before anyone says go for one of them.  With the touch can you only use the net where there is free WIFI?    Currently have a new style (well think its the newest style with the radio) Nano so what would the benefits be?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, 

I don't know if you're interested (or if I'm allowed to say it here?!) But I have a brand new touch for sale, we bought it on tuesday last week, and then got iphones on thursday so its not even left the house! I have a clear case for it too. 

Basically, its an iphone without the phone part! You can send emails, check websites, loads of apps/games to download, and play music and videos. They are fab. 

If you are interested, let me know cos its going on ebay too! Just dm me. 

Kate
xxxx


----------

